# Succeed with women - $50 (Elk Grove, CA)



## MrWhoopee

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.






						Succeed wih women - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have advice and information for you that you haven't heard before. I learned from experience and...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## DavidR8

Clearly he/she failed at spelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErichKeane

Disregard women, acquire machine tools.


----------



## higgite

DavidR8 said:


> Clearly he/she failed at spelling.


He/she seems to have done very well in spelling class, but maybe slept through Proofreading 101. 

As for the topic of the ad, I think we’re looking at a plot for an Eddie Murphy movie. Plus, if the information the ad is offering is legitimate and doesn’t start with the word “abracadabra”, it’s way under priced at $50.

Tom


----------



## matthewsx

Define "success"....


----------



## benmychree

Underpriced if (only) it does work---- and yes, define success ----


----------



## matthewsx

Might only be "for rent" but definitely a "tool"....


----------



## dpb

It seems his success with women has left him $50 short.  Your results may also be sub optimal.


----------



## Nutfarmer

Machine tools are less costly in the long run.


----------



## Old Mud

Nutfarmer said:


> Machine tools are less costly in the long run.



 No matter the cost !!


----------



## 7milesup

ErichKeane said:


> Disregard women, acquire machine tools.



Wish I would have known that 30 years ago.


----------



## eeler1

What kind of ads are you searching these days, Whoop?


----------



## Aaron_W

My wife says I should buy more tools, Success!!!!!  I guess I don't need this guys information.


----------



## Gaffer

Harvey Weinstein and Jeffrey Epstein immediately came to mind when I read the ad, then Bill Cosby?


----------



## ErichKeane

Gaffer said:


> Harvey Weinstein and Jeffrey Epstein immediately came to mind when I read the ad, then Bill Cosby?


None of them had a shop filled with machine tools. coincidence? I think not.


----------



## alloy

Totally agree with the both of you.

But then there is that old saying: 

 Can't live with them, can't Iive without.

They do  have their uses


----------



## pontiac428

Y'all need to re-read that advert with a southern Spain accent.  It's priceless!

My machines only submit after feeling certain emotions.  It's like they came with their own little checklists, spindle oil here daily, grease these points, make sure the work is clear before applying power.  A man experienced with machines knows these things, but an unsupervised apprentice only knows  his life is a mess after following less-than-ideal advice from conventional advice-givers.


----------



## Janderso

Aaron_W said:


> My wife says I should buy more tools, Success!!!!!  I guess I don't need this guys information.


Your wife said what?
You sure it wasn’t a dream??


----------



## Aaron_W

Janderso said:


> Your wife said what?
> You sure it wasn’t a dream??




She is very mechanically inclined so has an appreciation for tools. 

When we first got married she asked for a Rotozip for her birthday or Christmas and my first thought was 




Even I knew you aren't supposed to buy your wife tools for a present. She was serious though, she wanted a Rotozip, so I got it for her. If it was a set up she sure is taking her time to get revenge. I haven't entirely ruled that out though, she is a patient one.


----------



## kb58

Reading that, it's like he borrowed a lot of the phrasing from motivational speakers or multi-level marketing presentations. It's all about using vague terms where the listener makes the conclusions. Like, "Make up to $10,000 a week!" Based on that statement, what do people hear in their heads? $10,000. What did he say? "I guarantee that you'll never make more than than, and it could be negative without me lying."


----------



## samstu

Does success with women include still living in your mother's basement?


----------



## MontanaLon

ErichKeane said:


> Disregard women, acquire machine tools.


I never had a machine tool complain I was spending too much time with that woman. Never caught my machines in someone else's bed. I agree.


Nutfarmer said:


> Machine tools are less costly in the long run.


Are you kidding? Everything is less costly in the long run than women. And given enough time in the machine shop you won't beg for death to find you to put you out of your misery.


Aaron_W said:


> She is very mechanically inclined so has an appreciation for tools.
> 
> When we first got married she asked for a Rotozip for her birthday or Christmas and my first thought was
> 
> View attachment 328715
> 
> 
> Even I knew you aren't supposed to buy your wife tools for a present. She was serious though, she wanted a Rotozip, so I got it for her. If it was a set up she sure is taking her time to get revenge. I haven't entirely ruled that out though, she is a patient one.


Oh, it is a trap. It isn't "He who dies with the most tools wins" she is playing for. She is angling for the "Widowed woman with a full machine shop seeks men".

Women are the ultimate but really slow machine tool if you are not averse to surprises. Put your raw materials in and 10 months later you get a piece of work that will take a minimum of 18 years to be even remotely considered complete. The important thing to remember is whatever specifications you have for either the incomplete or nearly complete work, it will not meet those specs, it will argue with you and rarely listen but at least you will have the woman there to tell you it is all your fault, clearly your raw material input was lacking in quality control.

ETA: If by chance the output of the female machine tool does meet specifications, the wife will insist she merely cloned herself and your input was insignificant.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Wouldn't you know it, they took my ad down.


----------



## eeler1

You know, that ad takes on a whole new slant if you figure it was written by a woman.


----------



## Buffalo21

alloy said:


> Totally agree with the both of you.
> 
> But then there is that old saying:
> 
> Can't live with them, can't Iive without.
> 
> They do  have their uses




Or as my late brother use to say “can’t live with them, can’t kill them.......

He had been married 7 times, his criteria was simple, Blonde, big chest and a low IQ............. then he wondered what went wrong!!


----------



## 7milesup

Buffalo21 said:


> Or as my late brother use to say “can’t live with them, can’t kill them.......
> 
> He had been married 7 times, his criteria was simple, Blonde, big chest and a low IQ............. then he wondered what went wrong!!



WOW.   That is just..... I don't know...funny?  Sad?  Brilliant?

I am all over the big chest.  Little higher IQ and hair color is whatever comes with the package.   In all seriousness it's 32 years this year for us.


----------



## DavidR8

I see the post has been flagged for removal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy

[QUOTE="Buffalo21, post: 754839, member: 49740"

Blonde, big chest and a low IQ.............
[/QUOTE]

Hmmmm..................I may be in trouble then


----------



## ericc

This is very, very interesting.  When I watch Youtube, I mainly click on metalworking content.  I watch a lot of ToT, Abom79, Steve Jordan, Blondihacks, Mr Pete, etc, as well as welding (welding tips and tricks, mr tig, texas fabrication), and blacksmithing (Alec Steele, Brian Brazeal, Big Dog Forge, Black Bear, technicus joe).  Not much of anything else.  All of a sudden, I have gotten pushed a lot of "relationship coaching" videos.  Curious, I clicked on a few.  This is addictive stuff.  Apparently, there is a huge industry out there, and people must sign up for this stuff.  Things must be getting harder these days for poor fellas searching for a mate.  I chose that other road a long time ago when there was a choice between young women and old tools.  I'd rather hammer than get nailed.


----------

